# Is this going to work??



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 14, 2008)

I bought this for my Elgin I am planning on switching everything over until I find a set of cross brace handlebars. Will this work?  Is it a bad idea? I don't know much about this bike until it gets here, just that it has 28" wood wheels.
I noticed it has the long springs on the saddle but not the hairpin spring Hmm






Here is the frame I intend to Get rolling by next summer


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 21, 2008)

the rims will work the rest will fit but won't be correct for elgin. this might give you and idea for one. its 1920's daton built elgin. mark


----------



## fedrik (Dec 4, 2008)

*Hi,*

Yes, It is a bad idea. I don't think it will work.


-------------------------------------------------
Platform for planning events & activities


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 4, 2008)

*it did not work.*

The chain hanger was actually welded on so it was a doomed project from 
the outset I might or might not use the wheels on the Elgin the rear hub
 is a very neat new departure that I havenever seen B4.



 





so I got a motorbike that did not require weird 28" tires










still looking for parts for the Elgin ...........................  Someday


----------



## sensor (Dec 4, 2008)

sorry it didnt work out for you...but it looks like you got a sweet moto balloon out of it 
btw sent you a pm about the 28s


----------



## jdw (Dec 8, 2008)

*28" rims/tires*

"just that it has 28" wood wheels."

I'm new to this and looking for a set. How hard are they to find?


----------



## sensor (Dec 8, 2008)

all i can say is good luck!
ive exhausted my local source and been working on my friends boss(owns a bike shop and has 5 sets hes not using but so far he hasnt budged    )
maybe next year though....


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Strings-n-Spokes!

I just found 28 inch tires for STEEL rims on eBay! They were $50 shipped... if you want tires for the 28" wheeled Elgin, you should check these out:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...%252BSS%26itu%3DISS%252BUCI%252BSI%26otn%3D12

Good luck, hope this is helpful.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks BTC!!
  I saw your post about the also!!  Super sweet deal. I have four bikes on the way in the mail right now, so I am broke @ the moment, but hopefully he will have a pair left after I get rent paid. 

Thanks Again
Shane


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Dec 9, 2008)

No problem, that Elgin is going to be SWEET with tires on it. I would love to find an Elgin like that. Good luck.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 9, 2008)

"I just found 28 inch tires for STEEL rims on eBay!" -Those are actually for English roadsters, which do have 28" tires, but they're regular clincher tires, not the elusive glue ons needed for ancient American rims. That particular seller's descriptions tend to be rather vague, especially as to what fits what. Best bet for a bike you want to ride would be lacing the hubs into modern 700C rims, which are pretty close to the original size. ~Adam


----------

